# Speed queen washer slipping belt clutch



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a 96 speed queen top load washer and recently it developed a slipping problem. I shot a video of the lever slipping.
it just started doing this. IS this a simple fix or is something in the transmission causing it.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

While you can't hear the knocking its there. it even does it without any load in it. Its also sounds like its hitting the frame when its spinning even though its balanced.


----------



## driz (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.appliance411.com/forum/

I have fixed a whole bunch of appliance issues with the help of these guys. You always seem to get some sort of straight forward answer in short order. One word of warning fixing old washer dryer, watch the age. While a PITA to change belts pulley gaskets ect watch the big stuff. If it costs a couple hundred to get a major part and or you have to tear the thing to bits to replace it you are just better off long run to get a new one next time they go on sale. That's because the basic models are so cheap today and mainly because they aren't made to last 10 or 20 years nowdays. Sign of the times I guess. Anyways try that site. You'll find that Dan O will give you really accurate professional advice. Good lucck


----------



## MelissaBenton88 (Jul 10, 2011)

Great video, i like it. thanks


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

are the pulleys hitting together?...kinda hard to tell from the video...in other words do you have so much slack the idler is pulling the belt all the way to the tension side making them contact together?...this can cause the jumping


----------

